
Gorb: Taking Personal Reputation To A New Low - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/12/gorb-taking-personal-reputation-to-a-new-low/
======
cbueno
I saw Boord last week at a startup panel at Florida Intl Uni. It reminded me
of Garcia-Marquez's book "In Evil Hour/La mala hora", in which a town is
plagued by anonymous character assasination.

There are two problems that everyone latches onto when they hear about it:
posts are anonymous, and you can't opt in or out. The model is coercive. If
someone wants to attack you you are given no choice but to register and
marshall your friends.

On the other hand, I discount objections that everyone immediately latches
onto. Often that means the idea is simply strange or taboo, not unworkable.
Remember that the first proposed application of anonymous digital cash was an
assasination pool.

